# [SOLVED] WLAN Problems - Lenovo IdeaPad Z570



## tanger (Aug 2, 2007)

Hello,

I have a Lenovo IdeaPad Z570 (model 1024) laptop and can't seem to get the WLAN to work properly. I am running Windows 7 Ultimate x64. 

The first thing I tried was installing the driver from the Lenovo website - Wireless LAN Driver for IdeaPad Z570 (IN1WLN90WW5). After the file extracts, nothing happens (no install setup/wizard) and after 10 seconds or so, I get a message window that says the program was not installed properly. 

I tried installing another driver from the Lenovo website - Intel Wireless WiFi Link Driver (IN1WLN89WW5) and it seems to work but I get random disconnects and it is painfully slow, sometimes taking minutes just to load google. And I also don;t think this is the proper driver I need.

I'm not sure what the conflict is but it isn't working smoothly. I can't seem to install the driver that I need, and while the link driver works, it is very inconsistent.

Please let me know if I left you any useful info.

Much thanks!


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: WLAN Problems - Lenovo IdeaPad Z570*

can you show us a few things

a) device manager
b) xirrus screen shot
c) identify hardware 

see below

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Device Manager *

Please Post back the results in device manager as requested below

You will now need to take a screen shot and copy that back to the working PC.
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the screen shot and attach the screen shot in a reply on the forum here.
If you do not have another PC - do you have a phone connected to the internet - can you photograph the result and post the image in a reply 

how to access device manager for different windows versions
How do I get into Windows Device Manager?

Hold the *Windows* key and press *Pause* key, should open to allow device manager to be seen, see the menu on the left hand side

on a laptop you may need to use Hold the *Windows* key and press *FN* key + the *pause* key

If the above does not work then 

For Windows 7 or Vista
Click on the Start Orb > In the Start Search box type > *device manager* and then press enter
or
Start > control Panel {Vista set to classic view}> system > {Vista, device manager on left hand side} {XP hardware Tab, device manager button} > 
start > control panel> System and Security> Device Manager​For Windows 8
If you happen to be using a keyboard with Windows 8, the quickest way to open Device Manager is via its shortcut on the Power User Menu, accessible by pressing the *WINDOW* key and the *X* key together.
If on a touch screen - have a read here How To Open Device Manager in Windows 8​Once you are in device manager then navigate to:

*network adaptors, click on the + * > post back the devices that are listed under network adapters
are there any yellow *! ? *or a X​
post a screen shot of the device manager - network adapters

To post a screen shot of the active window.
For Windows XP
Hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application (Start> All Programs> Accessories> Paint) and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. ​For windows Vista or Windows 7
you can use the "snipping tool" which is found in Start> All programs> Accessories> Snipping Tool
How to use the Windows Snipping Tool​For Windows 8
you can use the snipping tool > Open Snipping Tool (From the Windows 8 Start Screen, type "snip" and press enter.
>Press the Esc. key.
>go back to your Windows 8 start screen - Swipe from left or press Window Button
>Press Ctrl+PrntScr button to use Snipping Tool
How to use the Windows Snipping Tool​
To upload the screen shot to the forum, open the full reply window ("Go Advanced" button) and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.
Full details are available here http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f136/how-to-use-windows-device-manager-655905.html
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector  
Download and install*
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and install the program. 
You will now need to take a screen shot and copy that back to the working PC and attach the screen shot in a reply on the forum here.

If you do not have another PC - do you have a phone connected to the internet - can you photograph the result and post the image in a reply 

Wi-Fi Inspector | Xirrus ( the site now appears to require a business email, so try the direct link below)
Direct link to the program is here Wi-Fi Inspector Confirmation

_{If the above link does not work heres alternative links
Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector | PCWorld
Download Xirrus Wi-Fi Monitor 1.2
Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector - Free download and software reviews - CNET Download.com}_

Then run and install the program - on a wireless enabled PC/Laptop
if you get an error - You need will need to have NET Framework installed for the WiFi Inspector to function.
On windows 8 - (i do not have windows 8) but, it would appear that, When you first try to run, you may get a message that .net framework is needed, and included in that message is a link to download/install.

Run the program 

A user guide is available here http://www.xirrus.com/cdn/pdf/Xirrus-Wi-Fi-inspectorguide-1-2-1-RevB-6.aspx

post a screen shot of the program running.
if there are a lot of networks showing can you click on *"networks"* top lefthand area - so we can see all the network information.

*post which SSID name is yours, its located in the list, under network "Adapter Name" (1st column) 
*

Note:
For a reliable (or robust as the Xirrus user guide says) wireless connection you need a signal of about -70 dBm or better. "A desirable signal level for a robust Wi-Fi connection will be green".
note: the signal level is a negative number, so for example -88 is worst and -40 is better

To post a screen shot of the active window.

*Windows XP*
Hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application (Start> All Programs> Accessories> Paint) and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 

*Vista or Windows 7*
you can use the "snipping tool" which is found in Start> All programs> Accessories> Snipping Tool
How to use the Windows Snipping Tool

*Windows 8*
you can use the snipping tool > Open Snipping Tool (From the Windows 8 Start Screen, type "snip" and press enter.
>Press the Esc. key.
>go back to your Windows 8 start screen - Swipe from left or press Window Button
>Press Ctrl+PrntScr button to use Snipping Tool
see here
How to take a screenshot in Windows 8 - PC Advisor
How to take a screenshot in Windows 8 - PC Advisor


To upload the screen shot to the forum, open the full reply window ("Go Advanced" button) and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* How to identify hardware in Device Manager *

right click on the device with a yellow!

from the menu choose
*properties*
Click on the Details Tab
Under the Property - drop down 
Select *hardware ids*
Right click and select all
Then right click again and select copy
Copy and paste that information here

You should see a code *similar* to this 

*PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_008A&SUBSYS_53058086&REV_34*

please reply with the full code for your device(s)

The portion of the code highlighted in RED is the Vendor ID and the portion highlighted in GREEN is the Device ID. In this example: 

PCI\VEN_*8086*&DEV_*008A*&SUBSYS_53058086&REV_34

Vendor ID = *8086 *
Device ID = *008A *

Post back those two numbers make sure we know which is vendor ID and which is device ID

These codes can be looked up at this site PCI Vendor and Device Lists 

As an example the link for that database tells us that;
Vendor ID code *8086 * is for this vendor - *Intel Corporation*
Device ID code *008A * is for this device - *Intel Centrino Wireless-N1030 *


Unknown Device Identifier enables you to identify the yellow question mark labeled Unknown Devices in Device Manager.
Unknown Device Identifier - Freeware Download

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## tanger (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: WLAN Problems - Lenovo IdeaPad Z570*

Thanks for the reply etaf. All the info is here as requested...

My SSID is dd-wrt. But I have 2 routers - dd-wrt(2) and dd-wrt(3) that are bridge/repeaters. 


Here are the device hardwares with problems:

PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C3A&SUBSYS_397517AA&REV_04
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C3A&SUBSYS_397517AA
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C3A&CC_078000
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C3A&CC_0780


PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C22&SUBSYS_397517AA&REV_05
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C22&SUBSYS_397517AA
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C22&CC_0C0500
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C22&CC_0C05


----------



## tanger (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: WLAN Problems - Lenovo IdeaPad Z570*

Any ideas etaf?


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: WLAN Problems - Lenovo IdeaPad Z570*

I thought i had replied 

so sorry for the delay, been under the car all day today

you need the two drivers for the devices listed with yellow !

intel management engine
chipset

you need to download and install chipset

go here 
Lenovo Support - Drivers & Software (GB)

and put the model in

IdeaPad Z570

you will see a choice 
the IdeaPad Z570
and yours
IdeaPad Z570 (1024)


----------



## tanger (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: WLAN Problems - Lenovo IdeaPad Z570*

No worries etaf, I appreciate your help!

I just installed both drivers for intel management engine and chipset and both are no longer listed with a yellow ! when I open device manager. But I still have the same problem - can't install the wireless LAN driver.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: WLAN Problems - Lenovo IdeaPad Z570*

what happens when you try and install - looking at device manager the WLAN is already installed 

what happens when you try to log onto your wireless network 

Windows 7 Ultimate x64.
did the pc originally come with Ultimate or is this an upgrade 
I have seen quite a few issues recently where a non-genuine version has caused these type of issues


----------



## tanger (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: WLAN Problems - Lenovo IdeaPad Z570*

i think i worked it out. I after installing the drivers for chipset and management engine WLAN didn't work immediately until I re-installed the WiFi Link driver. Seems to be working smooth now!

Thanks etaf!


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: WLAN Problems - Lenovo IdeaPad Z570*

Your welcome


----------

